# Photos From Pittsburgh Bunfest 2007



## mambo101 (Jul 12, 2007)

Certainly not as big as the San Diego Bunfest, but still a great time was had by all. About 100 rabbit lovers from Southwestern PA gathered Saturday, June 30th at Richland Community Park for an afternoon of food, fun and bragging about each others rabbits. Of course adoptable rabbits, and a couple of guinea pigs too, were on hand to show off and possible go to a new home. Here are a few photos I took at the event. Enjoy!


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 13, 2007)

Aww! How precious are they all!

I hope you had a great time there. I am hoping to go to the San Diego BunnyFest to meet up with Rosie :biggrin2:.



*:carrotAmy*


----------

